# Quilts that I have completed Fianlly



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

The wall hanging was super fast and fun to do but the bed quilt took a few years to complete. I wanted to try the traditional Grandmother's flower garden but once I had all those hexagons done in English paper piecing I decided that I didn't really like the traditional placement. So, this is the result.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

A work of art! Well done!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice job! Now that Christmas is over I grabbed the mat and started cutting out a new quilt. I have such a stash that I didn't need to go to the Store!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, wow! They are just so beautiful! Just stunning.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic work&#128515;


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I know what you mean about the stash. I have told myself many many times that I can not buy any more fabric until I use some of it up but.......



Ricia said:


> Nice job! Now that Christmas is over I grabbed the mat and started cutting out a new quilt. I have such a stash that I didn't need to go to the Store!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

What a great way to use those hexagons - I love the way you placed the flowers - both are very lovely. Lucky recipient. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty quilts!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Really beautiful! I love both of them, but the wall hanging is awesome!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really beautiful.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful! I also quilt and know the amount of time and effort that goes into quilting. Happy quilting and enjoy 2015! J.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful - glad you completed them.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

You do beautiful work. Your very talented. Post more pics when you can.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Both are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your quilts are just stunning!! I can see why it would take so long to do the floral one, lots of hand stitching!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice! Love what you did with the quilt- makes me want to get busy. I don't need to buy any fabric either- strange how it grows all by itself!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love that wall hanging. I really like the way you did the flower garden. Both beautiful pieces. 
Happy New Year &#127881;


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. You are very talented. You must show us more of your work. There a lot of us quilters here on KP. If you are interested in joining in I'm running a charmers swap it's once a month. We send 25- 5 1/2" charms in the color of the month and a 12" block in your choice of pattern your buddies favorite color. You can make a friendship quilt or 2 out of the blocks. Jan is already matched but we can match you if I get 2 for Feb. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh wow love the first one wall hanging.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the way you used the flowers, I have a stack of flowers that a long gone Auntie left to me. Not enough for a regular quilt, now I know how to use them. Thank you for posting your beautiful work.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your quilts are beautiful!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful! I love to quilt too. Do you have explicit directions for the hand blanket stitch on the bottom quilt??? I would love to try but don't have the slightest idea how to do it.....


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Your quilt i beautiful and I like the wall hanging also. I have learned, or should say I am learning to quilt. The classes I took last year were wonderful and I met such nice people. I have to catch up on my Block of the Month the next few weeks. 
Lovely work!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really beautiful work! X


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Granny8 said:


> They are all beautiful! I love to quilt too. Do you have explicit directions for the hand blanket stitch on the bottom quilt??? I would love to try but don't have the slightest idea how to do it.....


The blanket stitch is done with two or three strands of embroidery floss. I like DMC the best. If you look on line for embroidery stitches you should fine some tutorials that will demonstrate how to do it step by step. Good luck with your quilting. It is a passion of mine and I teach machine quilting in an adult education program for the county. Love meeting all the ladies and the excitement they experience when they complete something. Good luck too with your classes. The library might also be a good source for a book on stitches


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful quilts! Do you do your own machine quilting? I hand quilt because I'm afraid to try machine quilting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I know what you mean about the stash. I have told myself many many times that I can not buy any more fabric until I use some of it up but.......


But... It always seems you have to buy something to go with what you have, I was going to start something this week but everything I thought to do I'm missing something :roll: & the fabric store is many miles away.

I love the use of the flowers, My friend is making a grandmothers garden but I like yours better, not so busy looking.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful, am curious, were they machine stitched?


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful work. I envy quilt makers!!!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the addition of leaves on your not grandmother's garden quilt. The quilting is also very complementary.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

like your flower garden the most.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips on the blanket stitch.... have a quilt in progress right now that could use that embellishment.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

The wall hanging is very creative. I really like it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW!! Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just speechless and in Awe of your talent. WOW (Way over wonderful)!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

dancesewquilt said:


> Beautiful quilts! Do you do your own machine quilting? I hand quilt because I'm afraid to try machine quilting.


I hand quilt, and machine quilt, and I also have a small mid-arm that I just love !! Try machine quilting on some fabric layers and them make them into pot holders or something so it isn't wasted. That is one of the things I do with my students.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

BARBIE-s said:


> Beautiful, am curious, were they machine stitched?[/quote
> 
> Yes the small one is kind of a quilt as you go and the large one was quilted on a mid-arm that I have


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely work - beautiful quilts.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Both pieces are beautiful! You have patience and stamina
required for the Grandmother's Flower Garden pattern
and I love your version.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

maryjaye said:


> Both pieces are beautiful! You have patience and stamina
> required for the Grandmother's Flower Garden pattern
> and I love your version.


Thank you so much. You know the old saying necessity is the mother of invention in this case the grandmother of invention. LOL


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> The wall hanging was super fast and fun to do but the bed quilt took a few years to complete. I wanted to try the traditional Grandmother's flower garden but once I had all those hexagons done in English paper piecing I decided that I didn't really like the traditional placement. So, this is the result.


nice job i love quilting.....


----------

